# Using Sand instead of Water



## ezisit (Nov 20, 2007)

I am not new to smoking however, I am not happy with the need to add water during long smoking sessions. I have just read about using sand instead of water and I would like to hear what peopleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s experiences have been using this method instead of the water method. I am looking to smoke an 18lbs Turkey for Tday which I am brining first so moisture is not that much of a problem for me. Also, my understanding is that the water is not as much for moisture but for temp control. So to that point how does sand affect overall smoking performance and do you recommend using Sand instead of water. 

Thanks in advance for the help.
Ezi


----------



## wavector (Nov 20, 2007)

In the Brinkmann King Smoker

I use sand. It stablizes my temps for long smokes. I haven't had a mositure problem directly related to a lack of water in the pan. Everyone is different as every smoker is different. I just can't stand over moisturized meat and veggies. The temperature fluctuations were too much to really get shorter smoking times. It would take for ever to smoke 2-10# butts. Opening the smoker to check the water levfel and for goodness sake don't let it run dry cause all kind of stuff will end up permenantly attached to the bottom of the waterpan. I through my old water pan out into the woods and bought myself stainless steel bowl to replace it.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...4L._SS500_.jpg

It has that crappy design where it's basically impossible to remove the charcoal pan once it's started without loosing everything including the water which mounts direct above it. It's a pain. But since the mods, no problem. I did my on mod of mods though. I'm about to mod it again with a charcoal sweeper built into the pan. It's kind of like the weber grill charcoal lower damper, but mine will serve two purposes. One to clean ash and two to regulate air flow to the charcoal pan. I'm also going with a bigger pan that will fit nicely in place of the old one. $5 at the Dollar Store. Everything added together for these two smokers I have invested under $50. I'm deciding whether to mount the bigger one on an old dolly (heavy duty) I got for free from a lady at a garage sale today. I love to piddle.

ECB

This is what I have in the el cheapo type of bullet smoker mine is smaller than this one, a one level. Got it for $5 at a yard sale and it maintains temps well with the water pan better than any other ECB IMHO. When you lift it to recharge the fuel you don't loose heat in the cooking chamber. Just be careful not to tilt it when lifting because the water in the water pan may spill. Again to me the nuisance of water in the pan.


Cookin' Ca'Jun

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...3L._SS500_.gif


----------



## fat sal (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been using sand in the water pan of a WSM and a GOSM for the past few years.  I do it mainly for longer smokes, like butts--simply because of the inconvenience of adding water.  

I've found that it works great.  The added moisture of using water in the pan seems to be a myth--so it's not really an issue (at least, not in my smokes).

When using sand, be sure to cover the pan with HD foil.  Then cover the sand with HD foil.  Clean-up is a breeze.  Just toss the top layer of foil.  The sand stays clean.

The only issue I've found is that you'll need to watch your temps after several hours.  Whereas a pan of water won't go above 212F; a pan of sand will.  It's pretty easily managed, but still...keep your eyes open.

And finally...when I smoke turkey, I don't put anything in the pan.  I like to run the smoker hotter for turkey, so I don't want a heat sink.  However, cover the empty pan with HD foil so you can catch the drippings and use them for gravy.  Pull the foil tight so that it doesn't touch the bottom of the pan.  This will keep the dripping from cooking in the water pan and getting too gooey.

Hope that helps.

Sal


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 20, 2007)

The water might not get above 212Â°, but the meat box sure will.  Before I switched to sand, I've seen the heat climb to 300Â° or more...and the water was boiling like mad!


----------



## wavector (Nov 20, 2007)

I had water boil as well, but soon after the temp drop fast and I was having to refuel and rewater. I'm happy using sand and may never go back to water again.


----------



## flash (Nov 20, 2007)

Sand user here also. Playbox sand that is. It is a moist sand and can be used several times by adding a little more water too it and stirring it up. In a state like Florida with so much humidity, a water pan is not really needed unless I am steaming some shrimp or lobster. Put a grate right over the water pan and go for it. I can easily get a good rolling boil in my ECB Brinkman too.
Higher temps and more constant heat comes with using sand, so choose you meats of choice carefully if you want low and slow. Otherwise cut back on the charcoals. If I do want moisture in the on the food, I just spritz with my favorite mixture.
 I have no issues with losing heat in my ECB due to removing legs and setting unit on concrete blocks. All I have to do is lift unit off firepan then add more coals. Great mod.


----------

